# NEW Oil painting



## EndlessArt (Apr 21, 2014)

My new oil painting... Wet on Wet


----------



## cheekyjane (Apr 25, 2014)

really lovely....great work


----------



## bigin amatya (May 10, 2014)

*very nice work... loved it... *



EndlessArt said:


> My new oil painting... Wet on Wet
> 
> 
> View attachment 8626


very nice work... loved it...


----------



## blakeraul (Apr 26, 2014)

Amazing art! Oil paint dries very slowly, unlike acrylic paints which dry very quickly. Acrylic paint was initially created as an underpainting medium for oil painting.

sculpture art gallery London


----------



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

EndlessArt said:


> My new oil painting... Wet on Wet
> 
> 
> View attachment 8626


Nice. ,. Looks Hawaiian


----------

